# [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn*​ 
*Brocken 3
*​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
          Alpenföhn, bekannt für Ihre sehr guten und Interessanten Kühlprodukte, präsentieren heute mit dem Brocken 3 einen Nachfolger des sehr beliebten Brocken 2 Kühlers.
 Neben einem etwas optisch aufgefrischten Design, stand natürlich vor allem die Kühlleistung aber auch die Lautstärke im Fokus des neuen Brocken's.
 Die UVP beträgt 45-Euro, allerdings sollte der Straßenpreis noch etwas, wie bekannt, darunter liegen.
 Neben dem eigentlichen Kühlkörper wurde auch der Lüfter komplett überarbeitet und so hat auch dieser eine „3“ spendiert bekommen und hört jetzt auf den Namen „WingBoost 3“.
 Was der Kühler so drauf hat und ob er was für euer System ist, schauen wir uns jetzt an.



*Landkarte*


​Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen 
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Wanderziel*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Landkarte*​ 

*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zur Landkarte

*​Der Brocken 3 bekommt dann neben einer schicken und großen Schachtel auch ein großes Zubehör-Paket spendiert.
 Neben Montagematerial für sämtliche Sockel liegt auch eine sehr ausführliche Anleitung bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Auch ein zweites Paar Lüfterklammern für einen weiteren Lüfter sowie vier Dämpfer sind im Lieferumfang enthalten. 
Das coolste am Paket ist aber wohl der Alpenföhn Schraubendreher, mit diesem kann gleich mit der Montage begonnen werden und es muss nicht erst nach Werkzeug gesucht werden.



*II. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 

*Der Kühler im Detail*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 

            Der Brocken 3 bleibt dem Vorgänger treu und ist ein Einzelturmkühler, jedoch ist er etwas massiver geworden in seinen Abmessungen.
 Mit 850-g Gewicht mit Lüfter gehört er auch zu den schweren Konsorten im Kühlermarkt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einer Höhe von 165-mm, nach meiner Messung, passt er mit dem WingBoost 3  auch in alle größeren oder kompakteren Gehäuse ohne Probleme.
Als Bodenplatte dient die HDT-Technik, fünf 6-mm-Kupferheatpipes bilden hier einen Wärmeübergang zu den 32 Aluminiumlamellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ein optisches Finish wurden die Heatpipes vernickelt. 
Anhand des größeren Lamellenabstands, wird ersichtlich, dass der Brocken 3 für langsamere und somit leisere Lüfter optimiert wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Deckelplatte nach oben wurde speziell konzipiert, diese kann man später nicht nur austauschen, sondern bietet auch eine hervorragende Optik.
 Eloxiertes und gebürstetes Aluminium bestimmen hier die edle Optik. Heatpipe-Enden sind ebenfalls nicht ersichtlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Brocken 3 bietet außerdem ein asymmetrisches Design, das Arbeitsspeicher mit hohen Kühlkörpern viel Platz nach oben lässt.

Der Lüfter auf dem Brocken 3, hört auf den Namen WingBoost 3.
 Dieser Lüfter wurde speziell für einen leisen Betrieb optimiert. Angeschlossen per PWM, verfügt er nicht nur über die Plus-Funktion,
 hier können bis zu drei weitere Alpenföhn-Lüfter an nur einen PWM-Anschluss angeschlossen werden, sondern auch über einen Drehzahlbereich von 450-1050-U/min. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter selbst hat neben einem überarbeiteten Rotor, einen steileren Anstellwinkel  der Lüfterblätter bekommen, sowie auch ein neu konzipiertes Leitrad.
 Fixiert wird der Lüfter mit zwei Klammern am Kühlkörper. Außerdem verfügt der Lüfter über vier Silikonschwingungsdämpfer.

An der gesamten Verarbeitung und auch an der reinen optischen Präsentation, lässt der Brocken 3 keinen Hauch der Kritik aufkommen.




​*Die Montage *​ 

*Zur Landkarte*
​ Bei der Montage des Brocken 3 setzt Alpenföhn auf das hauseigene RockMount2-System, das sollte vom Brocken 2 bekannt sein.
Eine Multibackplate bietet für alle gängigen Sockel, die passenden Bohrungen.
 Daneben wird die Backplate dann mit den Gewindebolzen sowie Abstandshaltern sowie dem Montagerahmen mit dem Mainboard verschraubt. 
Bei AMD-Systemen kann der Kühler auch in alle Richtungen ausgerichtet werden.
 Ist der eigentliche Kühlkörper montiert, kann der WingBoost 3 mit zwei Lüfterklammern an den Kühler geklemmt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage nimmt grob 10-15 Minuten in Anspruch und ist mehr als einfach durchzuführen, außerdem muss Dank Schraubendreher im Lieferumfang nicht nach Werkzeug gesucht werden.
 Bei Fragen hilft die detaillierte und bebilderte Anleitung gerne weiter.


*III. der Test*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 
 
*Das Testsystem*

​*Zur Landkarte*​Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
Der FX-9590 wird in meinem Test mit zwei Modulen, sprich vier Kernen  betrieben, um in einem endanwenderfreundlichen Rahmen zu bleiben. Bei  größeren Kühlern kommen vier Cores zum Einsatz.
Das Testsystem:

    AMD FX-9590
    ASUS Crosshair Formula-z
    8GB Crucial Ballistix
    Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
    Seasonic Fanless 460W
    Windows 10 64 bit

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zur Landkarte*
​ Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau statt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von  Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen  20-23°.

Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME  abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst  aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter PRIME kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz.
Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.

Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein VOLTCRAFT SL-100 zum Einsatz, dieses  wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als  Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-24  dB(A).

*Die Temperaturen*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Lautstärke*


​*Zur Landkarte*​  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




    Die Lautstärke bestimmt bei einem Kühler meistens, ob er in die engere Kaufauswahl kommt oder eben nicht. Daher legen wir ein Augenmerk auf die jeweilige Lautstärke der Lüftung.
 Beim Brocken 3 kann man hier wirklich nur den Hut ziehen, der Kühler ist selbst bei vollen 12-V am WingBoost 3 nicht aus dem System zu hören.
 Somit ist dann auch bei einer Lüfterspannung von 7-V absolut nichts zuhören.



*IV. Wanderziel*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 
                Im Fazit hinterlässt der Alpenföhn Brocken 3 einen hervorragenden Eindruck. 
Er ist nicht nur optisch eine echte Augenweide sondern dazu auch extrem Leise und bietet eine sehr gute Kühlleistung. Die Kombination aus Lautstärke und Kühlleistung sind wikrlich hervorragend.
 Daneben lässt  sich der Brocken 3 sehr einfach montieren und bietet auch für Arbeitsspeicher mit hohen Kühlern viel Platz.
 Bei der Verarbeitung als auch beim angepeilten Preis, macht der Brocken 3 alles mehr als richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Alpenföhn brocken 3 ist die neue Referenz bei Kühlern im Preisbereich von 40-Euro. Kompromisse sucht man beim Gesamtpaket des Brocken 3 vergebens.



*Positiv:*

    Preis/Leistung
    Einfache & Sichere Montage
    Verarbeitung
    Extrem Leiser Lüfter bei 12-V
    Schicke Optik
    100% RAM-Kompatibel
Sehr gute Kühlleistung
*Neutral:*

-

*
Negativ*

    -

*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Brocken 3 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Alpenföhn Brocken 3 der Alpenföhn-Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei uns auf dem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! Wie immer Fragen etc. hier her! 

Grüße


----------



## cryon1c (19. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Hatte den 2er. Da der mir zu schwach war für meine CPU mit dem OC, werkelt der in einer Kiste von einer Freundin aktuell und macht keine Probleme 
Wird mal Zeit für den 3er als Ersatzkühler, sollte auf jeden Fall die 5820K @ Stock kühl halten können, wie das mit OC aussieht - testen. Für den Preis kannste nicht meckern^^


----------



## Jarafi (19. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Ich denke auch, dass du mit dem Brocken 3 auf deiner CPU genug Reserven haben wirst.
Und der preis ist heiß! 

Grüße


----------



## cryon1c (19. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Will halt nen Ersatzkühler der weder dem RAM an den Kragen geht noch schwierig zu montieren ist. Der Brocken2 war so einfach, hatte aber etwas zu wenig Leistung am Ende für diese CPU, mit dem 4770k vorher und dem Phenom II X4 965BE kam der wunderbar zurecht


----------



## Jarafi (19. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Ja, der Brocken 3 ist auch deutlichpotenter als der Brocken 2, trotz der geringeren Lautstärke.


----------



## Panschoxify (20. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Ich habe dank u.a. deines Threads für meinen Cousin den Brocken bestellt und hoffe,dass er als OC-Neuling viel Spaß damit haben wird. Hört sich alles schick an und das Design kommt auch ganz nett daher.  Ich selbst habe nie einen anderen Kühler als meinen Proli im Einsatz gehabt. Bzw. habe ich erst mit dem Kauf von diesem damit angefangen.  Wir haben alte Plattformen von Bekannten geschenkt bekommen und aussortiert. Viele gebrauchte CPU für ein paar Euro und man hat ein wenig Beschäftigung. Wir werden auf jeden Fall mal berichten von unseren Erfahrungen. 
Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für deinen Thread!


----------



## Jarafi (20. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Vielen Dank, freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte!  Ichd enke, Ihr werdet Spaßmit dem Kühler haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## raupi2 (20. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Den Test fand ich so überzeugend, dass ich direkt dem Link für den Preisvergleich gefolgt bin. Aber der führte mich zum kleinen Ben Nevis


----------



## pedi (20. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

hab jetzt 4 tests zu diesem kühler gelesen, wird überall hoch gejubelt. dass keiner, aber auch keiner auch ein haar in der suppe findet, nunja........
ich bleib trotzdem bei noctua.


----------



## Jarafi (21. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



pedi schrieb:


> hab jetzt 4 tests zu diesem kühler gelesen, wird überall hoch gejubelt. dass keiner, aber auch keiner auch ein haar in der suppe findet, nunja........
> ich bleib trotzdem bei noctua.



Gibt auch Suppen ohne Haare 

Link hab ich gergänzt!


----------



## Ray2015 (21. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Schade, kein Vergleich mit dem Macho Rev. B


----------



## Jarafi (21. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Hatte keinen hier, wird noch erweitert, wenn eienr Verfügbar ist


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



pedi schrieb:


> hab jetzt 4 tests zu diesem kühler gelesen, wird überall hoch gejubelt. dass keiner, aber auch keiner auch ein haar in der suppe findet, nunja........
> ich bleib trotzdem bei noctua.



Naja das Haar in der Suppe ist sicher zu finden....die Maximale Kühlleistung ist eingeschränkt (da der Fokus auf mittleren und silentbereich liegt), HDT *kann* bei kleinen Intel-HS Kühlleistung kosten, auf LGA2011 darf der linksseitige Ram nur 45mm hoch sein, er nimmt vielt Platz weg..... Das ändert unterm Strich aber nichts daran das  der Brocken 3 ein toller Kühler ist, der in der Mittelklasse für einen leisen Betrieb bei guten Temps einfach Top ist.


----------



## Jarafi (21. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Naja das Haar in der Suppe ist sicher zu finden....die Maximale Kühlleistung ist eingeschränkt (da der Fokus auf mittleren und silentbereich liegt), HDT *kann* bei kleinen Intel-HS Kühlleistung kosten, auf LGA2011 darf der linksseitige Ram nur 45mm hoch sein, er nimmt vielt Platz weg..... Das ändert unterm Strich aber nichts daran das  der Brocken 3 ein toller Kühler ist, der in der Mittelklasse für einen leisen Betrieb bei guten Temps einfach Top ist.



Ob HDT oder Bodenplatte, spielt bei keinem OC nahezu keine Rolle bei Privatanwendern. Das Thema mit dem RAM ist auch abhängig vom Board. Mehr Kühler brauch man selten, im Luftkühlerbereich.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Da der stark asynchron ist, sollte der eigentlich immer über die RAM Plätze links vom Prozessor ragen und bei HDT sagte ich ja auch "kann". Dazu kommt, das man kein LM benutzen kann 
Mir ging es vor allem darum das der User "pedi" dem Braten anscheinend nicht traut und ihm alles zu perfekt vorkommt 

http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...lpenfoehn_Brocken3/alpenfoehn-brocken3-17.jpg
Der Mugen und die Machos sind zu dem Zweck auch hinten abgestuft.  Aber das sind wie gesagt nur Kritikpunkte für ganz spezielle Fälle, weshalb ich den Brocken 3 für eine derzeitige "Allround" Empfehlung halte


----------



## Jarafi (22. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Da der stark asynchron ist, sollte der eigentlich immer über die RAM Plätze links vom Prozessor ragen und bei HDT sagte ich ja auch "kann". Dazu kommt, das man kein LM benutzen kann
> Mir ging es vor allem darum das der User "pedi" dem Braten anscheinend nicht traut und ihm alles zu perfekt vorkommt
> 
> http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/p...lpenfoehn_Brocken3/alpenfoehn-brocken3-17.jpg
> Der Mugen und die Machos sind zu dem Zweck auch hinten abgestuft.  Aber das sind wie gesagt nur Kritikpunkte für ganz spezielle Fälle, weshalb ich den Brocken 3 für eine derzeitige "Allround" Empfehlung halte



Da hast du recht!  Was natürlich Interessant wäre, wie weit das Board Design mit reinspielt.

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Das weiß ich nicht genau, aber der Brocken geht ja schon sehr weit nach links richtung I/O Ports, ich denke nicht das es da Board gibts, die den RAM  dermaßen verschoben haben 
Aber ist ja auch wenn überhauüt für LGA2011/2066 interessant und auch nur wenn man Gartenzäune benutzt


----------



## Jarafi (22. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Achja, die Gartenzäune 
Ja, aber denke, er sollte auchn kleienren 2011 packen.

Grüße


----------



## drebbin (23. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Sehr schöner Test...wieder mal

Hätte ich meinen Brocken 2 nicht bereits vor einiger Zeit gegen einen Megahalem ausgetaucht wäre das hier der würdige Nachfolger.
An einen Megahalem kommst du zum Vergleich nicht zufällig ran, oder?

mfg drebbin


----------



## Jarafi (23. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Vielen Dank! 

Ich schaue mal, ob sich da was machen lässt. Werde eh noch ein paar Sachen ergänzen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (24. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



drebbin schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test...wieder mal
> 
> Hätte ich meinen Brocken 2 nicht bereits vor einiger Zeit gegen einen Megahalem ausgetaucht wäre das hier der würdige Nachfolger.
> An einen Megahalem kommst du zum Vergleich nicht zufällig ran, oder?
> ...



Ich hab einen, evlt finde ich die Tage mal Zeit und vergleiche sie


----------



## Jarafi (25. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Will sonst noch jemand was ergänzt haben?


----------



## JustBrainless (26. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Finde den Test sehr gelungen!


----------



## Jarafi (27. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Vielen Dank dir!


----------



## -d11- (29. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Danke für den Test! Der Brocken hat mich für die Mittelklasse überzeugt.

Ich werde mir den Brocken 3 für den 7700k zulegen. Gute Leistung und tolles P/L.


----------



## Jarafi (31. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Vielen Dank! 

Ja ist auch super Teil!


----------



## der_yappi (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Von meiner Seite noch ein Danke an dich für die Tests hier.
Musste mich zwischen dem Mugen5 und dem Brocken 3 entscheiden.

Auf Grund deiner Reviews (Text / Bilder / Video) ist es der Brocken 3 geworden.
Was ich irgendwie komisch fand: Die mitgelieferte WLP war auf dem Die des X570 I/O Hubs besser zu verteilen als auf dem Heatspreader des Ryzen... 
Da wollte die irgendwie nicht so richtig.
Habe dann die zusätzlich bestellte MX-4 genommen deren Verarbeitung / Auftragung auf dem Ryzen besser war.

Aber im gesamten ist der Brocken 3 eine meilenweite Verbesserung im Vergleich zu meiner bisherigen Antec H2O 620 AiO Kühlung.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite noch ein Danke an dich für die Tests hier.
> Musste mich zwischen dem Mugen5 und dem Brocken 3 entscheiden.
> 
> Auf Grund deiner Reviews (Text / Bilder / Video) ist es der Brocken 3 geworden.
> ...



Vielen Dank, freut mich sehr! 
Ich habe auch einen Brocken 3 auf meinem Ryzen 2700x und bin mehr als glücklich.
Kann man auch nach einigen Jahren nichts Falsch machen. Außerdem gefällt mir die "Industrie-Optik" bis heute.

LG


----------



## -d11- (20. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Habe u.a. dieses Review auch als Kaufgrundlage genommen. Bin mit meinem auch super zufrieden! Danke!

/edit: gestern mal ne Stunde gezockt und nebenbei HWinfo laufen lassen. Der 7700k (stock und uv) wird max. 61/62 Grad heiß. Im Schnitt eher Ende 50er Bereich bei knapp 700rpm Lüfterumdrehungen. Das ist aus einem gedämmten Case so gut wie nicht heraus zu hören.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



-d11- schrieb:


> Habe u.a. dieses Review auch als Kaufgrundlage genommen. Bin mit meinem auch super zufrieden! Danke!
> 
> /edit: gestern mal ne Stunde gezockt und nebenbei HWinfo laufen lassen. Der 7700k (stock und uv) wird max. 61/62 Grad heiß. Im Schnitt eher Ende 50er Bereich bei knapp 700rpm Lüfterumdrehungen. Das ist aus einem gedämmten Case so gut wie nicht heraus zu hören.



Da kann man echt nicht meckern!


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Hab mir den Kühler jetzt auch mal bestellt. Kommt auf nen Ryzen 5 2600X. Da man ja fast nur gutes ließt, sollte ich das ja wohl nicht bereuen. In einigen wenigen Reviews ist von einer nicht wirklich gut passenden Backplate für die AM4 Sockel die Rede. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche neuigkeiten ? Oder passt der wirklich pnp ?


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hab mir den Kühler jetzt auch mal bestellt. Kommt auf nen Ryzen 5 2600X. Da man ja fast nur gutes ließt, sollte ich das ja wohl nicht bereuen. In einigen wenigen Reviews ist von einer nicht wirklich gut passenden Backplate für die AM4 Sockel die Rede. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Neuigkeiten ? Oder passt der wirklich pnp ?



Verwendete den Brocken 3 auf einem AM4 Board von MSI dem X470 Gaming Pro und einer 2600X CPU. Jetzt tat er testweise seinen Dienst auf einem 3700X und einem Aorus X570 Elite von Gigabyte. Bei beiden CPUs macht der Kühler super Arbeit aber die CPU wird gewechselt gegen einen 3900X. 

Die Backplate des Kühlers ist sehr gut. Was soll man daran auch falsch machen? schmiegt sich super ans Board und passt einfach. Wo soll denn da was nicht wirklich gut sein? Mir ist nicht negatives aufgefallen.

Der ganze Kühler ist super verarbeitet.


----------



## Jarafi (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hab mir den Kühler jetzt auch mal bestellt. Kommt auf nen Ryzen 5 2600X. Da man ja fast nur gutes ließt, sollte ich das ja wohl nicht bereuen. In einigen wenigen Reviews ist von einer nicht wirklich gut passenden Backplate für die AM4 Sockel die Rede. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche neuigkeiten ? Oder passt der wirklich pnp ?



Kann ich dir auch nicht bestätigen, Kühler schon auf diversen Systemen mal verbaut, 1151, AM3 und jetzt AM4, 0 Probleme.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hab mir den Kühler jetzt auch mal bestellt. Kommt auf nen Ryzen 5 2600X. Da man ja fast nur gutes ließt, sollte ich das ja wohl nicht bereuen. In einigen wenigen Reviews ist von einer nicht wirklich gut passenden Backplate für die AM4 Sockel die Rede. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche neuigkeiten ? Oder passt der wirklich pnp ?



öhh.. bei mir alles im Lot mit dem Brocken 3 und der Backplate etc. Crosshair Hero 6- AM4(mit 3900X- 2x 140mm Lüfter am Brocken 3)


----------



## Jarafi (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Hab das Teil auch eben nochmal ummontiert, 0 Probleme!


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Vielen Dank, werde den Kühler heute abend dann mal mit dem prozessor auf das Mainboard bauen. Da sollten ja keine probleme mehr auftreten. Top


----------



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Und alles gut gegangen mit dem Brocken 3? LG


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Und alles gut gegangen mit dem Brocken 3? LG



Ja ging super einfach, keine ahnung was da für probleme bei dem user aufgetreten sind. Top CPU Kühler und macht optisch schon richtig eindruck


----------



## necdoc (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

Super, toller Test Beitrag (2017).
Bin gerade darauf gestoßen.
Ich möchte mir ein MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI AMD X570 mit nem Ryzen 5 3600 zulegen. 
Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Kühler. Da es keine Probleme mit dem RAM Plätzen gibt, ist der Brocken mein Favorit. Die Höhe ist natürlich beachtlich, aber laut BeQuiet kann ich in mein Silent Base 800 bis zu 170 mm hohe Kühler einbauen.
Zusätzlich habe ich Reserven zur CPU Optimierung (leichtes OC).
Lüfter im Gehäuse habe ich 3 zum Belüften und 2 zum Entlüften.

So, nun lieber Jarafi... eigentlich spricht da doch alles für den Brocken 3. Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen? Was sagst du?
Danke schon mal für deine Antwort.

Grüße


----------



## Jarafi (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*



necdoc schrieb:


> Super, toller Test Beitrag (2017).
> Bin gerade darauf gestoßen.
> Ich möchte mir ein MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI AMD X570 mit nem Ryzen 5 3600 zulegen.
> Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Kühler. Da es keine Probleme mit dem RAM Plätzen gibt, ist der Brocken mein Favorit. Die Höhe ist natürlich beachtlich, aber laut BeQuiet kann ich in mein Silent Base 800 bis zu 170 mm hohe Kühler einbauen.
> ...



 Ich denke, damit kannst du absolut nichts Falsch machen, habe den Brocken 3 selbst auf einem 2700x, alles Top.

Viele Grüße


----------



## necdoc (12. März 2020)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - Leise, Kühl und ein Brocken?*

So liebe Leute,

zur Info...

Brocken 3 auf MSI X570 Gaming Edge WIFI mit Ryzen 3600 montiert. Keine Probleme bei der Montage, es passt alles.
Die Temperaturen sind im normalen Windows Betrieb zwischen 36 und 40°C, und beim kleine Stresstest mit CPU-Z nach 4 Minuten bei 67°C.
Für mein gedämmtes Gehäuse finde ich das OK.


----------

